# التسويق الالكتروني الذكي



## kafh (2 فبراير 2012)

التسويق الالكتروني الذكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

هذا العرض مقدم من موقع التسويق الالكتروني المبتكر | التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت

تخيل ان تسيطر على اهم الكلمات التي يستخدمها الناس للبحث عن بضاعتك او سلعتك

ومجانا والى الابد

هل هذا يغريك خصوصا ان كانت التكلفة لو حسبتها قليله وتعتبر الاقل والارخص والاوفر والاعلى مردود ونتائج

بداية هذا رابط لمعاينة نتيجة واحدة من النتائج الموضحة في الصورة
ي...=firefox-a - Google Search

وهذا رابط الموقع الذي يظهر في المركز الاول ( ادخل للموقع وعاين محتوياته ) ستجد انه لا يوجد اي بضاعه لانه فقط للاثبات والتاكيد على جدوى التسويق الالكتروني

يونيفورمات خدم 2012

الموقع ( يونيفورمات )ليس سوى دعاية لاجل الاثبات ان التسويق الالكتروني مهم وناجح حتى وان كان الموقع (مدونة مجانية وبدون اي بضائع او سلع ) باختصار وهمي للتجارب (من يرغب باستثمار الموقع يتواصل معي )


العرض خاص بخدمة تهيئة المواقع التجارية على محركات البحث لاحتكار كلمات تناسب نشاطك التجاري

خدمة مميزة وحصرية ولن تجد من يقدمها بطريقتي المبتكرة والشخصية في الوطن العربي

خصوصا ان تكون النتائج مؤكدة (يوجد فيديو ،صور،رابط جوجل لمن يرغب بالتحدي )فالاثباتات كثيرة ومذهلة


حبذا لو تفتح جوجل وتبحث عن السلعة التي تبيعها ( نشاطك التجاري ) هل تجدها في الصفحة الاولى

لا تعتمد على اسم الموقع فالاسم لا يعتبر كلمة مفتاحية

المواقع التجارية تحتاج عشرات الكلمات المفتاحية التي توصل الباحثين فورا لموقعك وبعشرات الالاف

النتائج دائمة ومستقرة ومضمونة

المكاسب الفنية عالية مثل البيج رانك وانخفاض الترتيب على اليكسا وزيادة الروابط الخلفية على اليكسا وبقيه محركات البحث

المكاسب المادية انت وشطارتك واسعارك وليست رهن بكثرة الزوار

السعر للافراد

السعر للخدمات المستمرة ( عام كامل ) يكون السعر الشهري 1000 يدفع شهريا

السعر لشهر واحد ( 30 يوم عمل ) 1500 + 100 = 1600 ريال قيمة العمل مع تكلفة الفحص الفني للموقع (100) ريال

جميع الاسعار اعلى هذا السطر هي عرض مؤقت والاسعار قابلة للمضاعفة فلا تفوت الفرصه

السعر للشركات

السعر للخدمات المستمرة ( عام كامل ) يكون السعر الشهري 2500 يدفع شهريا
السعر لشهر واحد ( 30 يوم عمل ) 3000 + 100 = 3100 ريال قيمة العمل مع تكلفة الفحص الفني للموقعالتجاري (100) ريال


عملائنا يحققون الارباح ونضمن لهم الخصوصية 100% منعا للفت انتباه المنافسين

سيطرنا على الكثير من الكلمات التجارية على محركات البحث وبالامكان مشاهدة الفيديو في الموقع مع الشكر

(تنوية ) العمل يشمل 50 كلمة مفتاحية على الاقل
الضمانات هي دفع 10 كلمات على الاقل للصفحة الاولى من جوجل
في حال تاخر النتائج ( 10 كلمات ) لاي سبب تمدد الخدمة شهر اضافي مجانا ( للباقة الشهرية )

لا نعمل مع اي موقع يحتوي مخالفات شرعية او نظامية او قانونية وجميع اعمالنا مرخصة وقانونية 100% وخالية بالمطلق من الاسبام او الاغراق

----------------------

(العرض لا يشمل الحملات الاعلانية ولا المواقع الشخصية فقط التجارية)

(من يرغب بحملة او خدمة موقع شخصي يراسلني وسيتم الرد عليه بكل سرور)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
للطلب يرجى الاتصال بي
المملكة العربية السعودية
الرياض - ص ب -- قريبا الرمز البريدي 11461
الجوال :0505678580
تابع تغريداتي يمكن تفوز بعرض مجاني Twitter
صفحتي على الفيس بوك Log In | Facebook
موقع التسويق الاكتروني :| التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت
ابو محمد مدير موقع التسويق الالكتروني المبتكر
مطور ومختص في التطبيقات والبرامج المخصصة لمحركات البحث
خبرة 10 سنوات في شبكات الانترنت منها 8 سنوات في التلاعب في نتائج محركات البحث
خبرة 27 سنة في نظم المعلومات واجهزة الاتصالات والشبكات الراديوية والسلكية واللاسلكية
شهادت دولية (A+-N+-S+-ACDL)

التسويق الالكتروني الذكي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 فبراير 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني الذكي*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني الذكي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني الذكي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: التسويق الالكتروني الذكي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​


​


----------

